

Malleable Media - swannodette
http://www.shiftspace.org/2009/10/31/announcing-%C2%A71-0-developer-alpha-one/

======
swannodette
ShiftSpace is free software, it's not a startup. It's 90% JavaScript, 10%
Python, and we use CouchDB as the backend. ShiftSpace can be run as a plugin
(FireFox), or you can install ShiftSpace on your domain so that you expose
annotation features to site visitors.

In fact, that's exactly what we did when MoMA (<http://moma.org>) hired us as
client. The social bar at the bottom of the MoMA website is the same code that
we use in the plugin.

If you're interested in contributing come join the fray here:
<http://github.com/ShiftSpace/shiftspace>

